# www.shypassions.com



## paneon (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.shypassions.com/

There seem to be a few threads about SA-specific dating sites,
most of which seem extremely dodgy, so I have to ask - has
anyone had a serious look at Shy Passions?

It _appears_ genuine (if somewhat under-populated), but
given some of stories I've read here on SAS, I'm a little bit
reluctant to sign up for understandable reasons...
:?

(-paneon)


----------



## ScottishSamurai (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry, I don't have any experience with any dating sites, but if shypassions is the real deal, it would be a fantastic hangout for the socially disinclined. I'd love to meet women, even if only online, that could relate to my omnipresent social frutrations.

Give it a go I'd say. The redhead on the front page is extremely cute


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

if only there were more women like me in my area...:duck


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

M-M-M-M-MoNSTER NECRO!


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't like how it's a part of a bigger website. There are about a million other (blank)passions sites linking off of that one. It would be nice if there was a site devoted just to social anxiety.


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> M-M-M-M-MoNSTER NECRO!


LOL


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> if only there were more women like me in my area...:duck


but your profile says "male" (?)


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

paneon said:


> http://www.shypassions.com/
> 
> There seem to be a few threads about SA-specific dating sites,
> most of which seem extremely dodgy, so I have to ask - has
> ...


 Hey, Sign up anyway, dont think of it as a dating site and don't count on it. Im on there and I recommend it but as I said don't rely on it okay.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I've been using it for years. The site's design is poor but the response rate is better than I've experienced on OkCupid or Plenty of Fish. Unfortunately the choice of people isn't that good and you often see the same faces in the search results everytime you look. Its worth signing up to if you've got the time to fill in all the fields/profiles.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

From my experience, the site is pretty dead. All the guys I found who lived anywhere remotely near me hadn't logged on in the past 6 months. :blank


----------

